# Forwarding Between Subnets using VPN

## Joseph_sys

What parameters do I need to define in openvpn config files in order to "ping" remote clients (workstations) on the on each side of the VPN?

I can ping VPN IP's but I need to reach the clients behind VPN.

----------

## s_bernstein

you probably want to push some routes from your openvpn server to the clients. Take a look at the openvpn documentation about rioute settings.

----------

## jormartr

 *s_bernstein wrote:*   

> you probably want to push some routes from your openvpn server to the clients. Take a look at the openvpn documentation about rioute settings.

 

I guess he means iroute.

----------

